# Problems with tedata!



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Have not had any messages from tedata mail for a day now, 
Will check at work later but anybody else had problems.
Just worried my account been hijacked
Am I being to paranoid!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

bat said:


> Have not had any messages from tedata mail for a day now,
> Will check at work later but anybody else had problems.
> Just worried my account been hijacked
> Am I being to paranoid!


Am I being paranoid!!
Posted this message earlier and 2 sec ago 
Started to receive messages but only from Now no messages dated yesterday evan spam included.
Oh my goodness will start to think I'm being followed next
Weird,LOL


----------

